# My new salamander is great!



## Bricked (Mar 1, 2010)

heres the little guy were thinking dexter


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 1, 2010)

cute stuff ...I use to have a few of them years ago ...


----------



## Bricked (Mar 1, 2010)

any one know if its a boy or girl? i was so exited at the shop i completly forgot to ask


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Mar 1, 2010)

Naww cute Axelotl


----------



## Bricked (Mar 1, 2010)

thanks guy! SHE is very active, running round th cage, pressing at the walls, it great


----------



## gecko-mad (Mar 1, 2010)

Awesome stuff mate! I love the black Axolotyls!


----------



## Bricked (Mar 1, 2010)

yep, i love them way more then the albinos!


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Mar 1, 2010)

Lol Dexter for a girl ?


----------



## Chris1 (Mar 1, 2010)

Going to church doesn't make you a Christian any more than standing in a garage makes you a car. 


hahahaha, thats awesome!!!


----------



## Bricked (Mar 1, 2010)

Some people are like slinkys, not really good fro anything, but still bring a smile to ur face when u push them down a flight of stairs,.... 
lol i like urs better


----------



## Bricked (Mar 1, 2010)

lol i like the black ones better aswell. she (i think) is so funny


----------



## Bricked (Mar 6, 2010)

Ok, heres the new tank! what do you think


----------



## cwtiger (Mar 8, 2010)

Very nice axolotol. I forgot how small they are. I have one and it is now 8 years old and very large. Cruises around in a 3 foot tank. Only eats meal worms which everyone told me should happen well you tell him that. He also has a huge cancer lump on his side but doesn't seem to bother him. They are great animals to keep. Have fun with your little fellow


----------

